# Never had roaches, put down precautionary bait stations, NOW i have roaches



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Get up in the middle of the night and flick a light on quick...see if you really have no roaches. They move very fast unless they are stuck to a bait station.

The only advice I can give is to call an exterminator, but that may be futile in an apartment in NY city.


----------



## amoses113 (Aug 13, 2011)

fabrk8r said:


> Get up in the middle of the night and flick a light on quick...see if you really have no roaches. They move very fast unless they are stuck to a bait station.
> 
> The only advice I can give is to call an exterminator, but that may be futile in an apartment in NY city.


thanks for getting back to me. obviously i have some roaches, as i have seen them, but could the bait stations be instigating a problem that wasnt even that big of a problem to begin with? before the roaches stayed out of sight, so wherever the were - whether they were actually hiding inside my apartment or they were in the walls/cracks - they werent a problem to me. but now that i have the bait stations, it seems like it's encouraging them to come out of their hiding spots and become a nuisance for me.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that the roaches were there all the time, just coming out when it's dark. That's what roaches do. Then they crawl all over everything, defecating on everything they walk on, including your food and dishes. That's the point I was trying to make in my first response.

You are probably seeing them now because you're aware of their presence. As I said, I would call an exterminator if it were me. I'm no expert on pest infestations and I'm fortunate in that where I live roaches aren't much of a problem, yet. I'm sure one of the pros will be here soon to give you some good advice.

Good luck.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I've went into apartments where previous tenants had left traps scattered about, but didn't see the first roach while getting it ready for the next tenant.
"Usually" I can tell when opening up the first morning if there are bugs. There would be one on a wall or on the kitchen counter.

In your case, it could be the bait traps or that your unit is now lived in, meaning food. Did you try what was mentioned already?


----------



## amoses113 (Aug 13, 2011)

my apartment is pretty tiny, so i'm basically certain that i'm not just noticing them now that i am settled. i am a student and spent almost every day here studying, so i would have noticed at some point during the past 2 months if they were out in the open. and they werent. but literally the same exact day that i put these bait stations down, i started noticing them out in the open. so i am pretty certain that they are what's causing this. havent tried flicking the light on at night to see if there are any, but good idea, and i will definitely give that a try. i'm just hoping that if the bait stations are indeed attracting them, that they are doing their job in killing them and that this is only temporary while the poison works it's magic.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

In your complex, any new tenants recently move in across the hall or downstairs? Whether they came from your traps or other tenants is a moot point. You have them now. There are a few threads here about roach problem remedies.

Have you contacted the Apt. Office ?


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

It is said that unless you get rid of them in the entire structure, it does no good to get rid of them in one room or apartment, but that wasn't my experience.

Many, many years ago I was in an apartment in NJ and found it had roaches. Now I never went down to the landlady's part of the house, but my wife at the time did and, even in the daytime, she said there were so many roaches down there the walls moved.

So... we carefully removed everything from the apartment, inspecting every last item _carefully_ before removing it. Then we scrubbed that apartment from side-to-side and top-to-bottom. Every little nook and cranny, too. Then I sprayed. Oh, how I sprayed. _Drenched_ every nook, cranny, crack and corner.

Then closed-up the windows, set bug bombs off in each of the three rooms (bathroom, bedroom and kitchen/dinette), and left for 24 hours. (It was so thick in there when I walked out the door you could barely see from one wall to the other.)

In the mean-time: Everything that had been removed from the apartment was washed or cleaned--incl. the mattress from the bed, and air-dried in the sun.

Never saw another roach


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

I used to spray for roaches with Dursban (I think it has been outlawed now). After spraying, the bugs would seem to get disoriented and show up in the day time, wandering around aimlessly until they died. Normally they are very fast and only come out at night. I rarely saw one. The only way I knew they were there was from the droppings. Maybe your roach bait has a similar effect?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The bait stations aren’t causing or attracting roaches. Keep fresh stations in place. We use a lot of Dupont Advion gel bait in syringes for german roaches. Can be placed in cracks and crevices, or you can cut small squares of wax paper and put “dots” of the bait on the wax paper. Easier to keep track of and remove the old when doing it this way.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Turn your toaster upside down and shake it. See what comes out. Do the same with a toaster oven and, guess what, a lot of other electronics that don't even have food residue in them. VCRs and TVs attract roaches. Ask someone who works at a pawn shop!


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

If your fridge is manageable(light enough), pull it out of it's hole to see if the floor has ever been cleaned from previous tenants. You'd be amazed whats left behind and under fridges.
Roaches like hiding back there also.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I used to do work for our minister and occasionally had to deal with roaches too. I used the gel and it worked best. It even got the ballsy ones that don't give a damn if it's midnight or noon and just sit there flipping you the tiny roach finger and laughing. Thank goodness we've never had them out here in the boonies! ....but we get our mosquitoes, ticks and fleas too.... oh well.

DM


----------

